

Shopify Announces Payments - releod
http://www.shopify.com/payments

======
ninjastar99
My experience with both Shopify and Stripe (separately) has been absolutely
fantastic. Both are extremely innovative teams at the top of their craft, and
outstanding customer service the few times we've needed it. Happy to see them
working together - great fit.

------
antidaily
Using Stripe Connect?

